# Hello Everyone



## Kira S (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi My Name is Kira and I live in Glasgow with my 6 year old daughter.

I'm looking to start a martial art along with my daughter, but need to find the right one for both of us.

I've currently been checking out my local area as well as various martial arts forums to help me in my decision.

I look forward to speaking with everyone 

Take Care

Kira x


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome! You must have many options in your area, given the size of the city!


----------



## stickarts (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## still learning (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello,  You may want to look into a Judo school near you...!

Judo is very hands on and great for little kids...they will learn how to roll and fall too...

Judo is good for women also...especially when grab...you will learn how to do throws and escapes...

 ...My daughter does Judo in High School and is only 108lbs class...and can handle herself very well...

Aloha,


----------



## Aikicomp (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello and welcome.

Michael


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Kira,

First off, welcome aboard! Any questions, just ask, that's what we're here for!

In terms of looking for an art for yourself and your daughter, my recommendation is more to look for a school for yourselves. But if you are after anything in particular, let us know and we can (hopefully!) narrow down your list for you.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 4, 2009)

Welcome, training together with your daughter will build a bond for many years to come. Good for you.


----------



## Stac3y (Nov 4, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome aboard.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 4, 2009)

Chris Parker said:


> Hi Kira,
> 
> First off, welcome aboard! Any questions, just ask, that's what we're here for!
> 
> In terms of looking for an art for yourself and your daughter, my recommendation is more to look for a school for yourselves. But if you are after anything in particular, let us know and we can (hopefully!) narrow down your list for you.



Good advice Chris. 

Kira, start by visiting some schools in your area and see what appeals to you and your daughter. Once you have narrowed a few down, let us know and we can help you sort the wheat from the chaff. :asian: Best of luck to you and welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 4, 2009)

Welcome>  Defintiely follow Chris and Jade's advice to find a school with instructors that appeal to you.  Once you have that, the style question pretty much resolves itself.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Kira S (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone 

I'll let you know how I get on

Kira x


----------

